# Halloween Butler help please!!



## Buffster (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello everyone, if anyone can help me I would be so very, very grateful!!!
Over the past 3 years I have bought 4 of the life size figures from ASDA in the UK made by Gemmy. 2 of which were identical Halloween Butlers, the only difference being that in 2007 they weren't animated and in 2008 it was so I bought another one. To save space in the attic this year I thought I would sell the non animated one, however even though I did not advertise it as animated the buyer is insistent that it should be and that I have taken it apart and removed all the animatronics!! And that Gemmy/ASDA never sold a non animated one. ASDA have confirmed over the phone to me that they weren't animated in 2007 but wouldn't confirm it in writing as it wasn't their problem. Thanks ASDA! not! 
Please does someone else have the non animated Halloween Butler from Gemmy?? And if so do they have the instructions for it? I lost mine and have asked Gemmy for some but they haven't arrived yet. Tell me I'm not going mad and that this prop really existed!!! 
Any help, pointers very gratefully received. I really hate being called a liar. I haven't done anything wrong 
He looks exactly like this but isn't animated


----------

